# Razer onza Xbox controller



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Just got one for £50

Very good for COD










Remappable buttons, backlit XYAB buttons that are like mouse clicks as opposed to gel and loads more including tension adjustment on the sticks

Any cod fans will love it


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

I got one a couple of months ago, takes a bit of getting used to but now i have i much prefer it.
Simon


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah I got one.

But I got the microsoft one that you can twist the D-Pad


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Mine has to go back as I can't sprint with the left analogue stick.

Apparently a very well known fault


----------

